# FINGER LICKIN' GOOD CHICKEN BURGERS



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

Looking for an amazing post workout meal? Check out these

These GORGEOUS homemade chicken burgers are amazing post workout when you need a lean, protein packed feast for one&#8230;

Check out this macro friendly Chicken Burgers










http://www.musclefood.com/finger-lickin-good-chicken-burgers-recipe/


Calories:166kcal

Protein:7g

Carbs:7g

Fats:2g

Fibre:1g


----------

